# Problema con circuito de división binaria



## loml504 (Jul 28, 2013)

Trabajo con este circuito divisor que encontré en youtube, pero no esta haciendo las divisiones bien no se donde me equivoco.

Este es el video: 

Binary Divider (basic) with logic gates 






Lo he echo tal y como se ve, pero aun así no funciona

Aqui pongo el circuito, lo hago en circuit maker.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 28, 2013)

Hola loml666

Revisa con detenimiento tu circuito, hay varias compuertas sin conectar.

U10C y U11C tienen una entrada conectada entre si pero no hay más conexiones.
U13C y U14C están en la misma condición.
U8B y U9B En la misma condición.
U8C y U9C Igual 
U24D y U23D =
U17D y U16D Otra Igual
U20B y U21B La última

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## loml504 (Jul 29, 2013)

Intente nuevas combinaciones, pero sigue mal , sigo revisando las compuertas, lo ultimo que he hecho fue mover las puertas en el circuito.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 30, 2013)

Hola loml666

Lo que creo es que ese circuito es algo como lo mucho que encontramos en la WEB.
Circuitos que NO funcionan. Algo así como un fraude.

En el video: Fíjate que la parte baja horizontal donde aparecen varias compuertas AND:
Primero se ven números 1, 2, 4, 8 luego cambian a 1, 1/2, 1/4 1/8.
La voz del expositor no es muy clara, varias cosas no se le entienden.

Fijándome un poco más, en el video que adjuntaste, noto que también están desconectadas varias entradas como ya te mencioné.

Si detienes el video en 5.16 verás que la OR exclusiva que está encendiendo el cuarto LED, contando de izquierda a derecha, tiene una de sus entradas conectada a otra compuerta OR exclusiva. 
Se nota que esa entrada es nivel alto, por lo tanto suponemos que el simulador, que se está utilizando, considera una entrada *DES*conectada como nivel bajo.

Cuando una compuerta OR exclusiva tiene sus entradas diferentes, 01, 10, nos da un nivel alto en su salida.
Por eso enciende el LED. Así que esa compuerta sobra.

Déjame seguir analizando tu circuito con la intención de lograr un divisor binario a nivel compuertas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## loml504 (Ago 1, 2013)

Ya me imaginaba que no funcionaria, no importa que conecte o desconecte, mejor me puse a trabajar en este otro circuito que también divide, pero aun no me funciona, por favor usen el archivo user para utilizar el circuito con macro:


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 1, 2013)

Hola loml666

He estado analizando el circuito original en mis ratos libres.
Lo rehice en LiveWire por ser más sencillo para mover, pegar, alambrar.
En el Video que adjuntaste parece que utilizan Circuit Wizard.

Más o menos funcionan los 4 BIT’s de la extrema izquierda pero 12/2 da resultado erróneo.

Crees que sería preferible continuar con el circuito que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #5 ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## loml504 (Ago 1, 2013)

Muchas gracias por contestar, no seguiré con el circuito de youtube creo que es perder el tiempo mejor continuare trabajando en el circuito que acabo de subir.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 4, 2013)

Hola loml666

Lo que tiene ese MACRO es el mismo circuito que se ve en el Video.

Esto es lo que llevo de tu circuito Divisor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## loml504 (Ago 7, 2013)

Otra vez gracias, yo ya no sigo con ese circuito, ahora me interesa mas el arreglo que mostré en la imagen, ademas encontré otro ejemplo en el que empece pero no entiendo ese símbolo llamado mux del bloque f.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 7, 2013)

Hola loml666

Lo que se ve en el recuadro verde, de la imagen adjunta, podría ser el MUX que no entiendes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## loml504 (Ago 7, 2013)

Gracias otra vez, lo acabo de hacer en logisim, lo subo para que lo revisen, no estoy convencido de que este bien, comenzare ahora a hacerlo en circuit maker.


----------



## Sojue (Oct 2, 2013)

loml666 dijo:


> Gracias otra vez, lo acabo de hacer en logisim, lo subo para que lo revisen, no estoy convencido de que este bien, comenzare ahora a hacerlo en circuit maker.



Ya *h*e bajado este circuito de Logisim, pero, *¿*para que sirve*?*
Estoy estudiando electr*ó*nica*,* pero te soy sincero que esto no lo *h*emos visto, me gustar*í*a saber para poder seguir investigando y aprender a *h*a*c*erlo.


----------



## loml504 (Oct 3, 2013)

El circuito divide 3 entre 3, pero se puede modificar para dividir 8/8, 16/16, 32/32 etc, solo acomoda los bloques en el circuito, yo deje de trabajar en el circuito hace tiempo; al parecer funciona correctamente, si necesitas aprender más, puedes investigar sobre los Array Dividers
se supone que con restadores se pueden hacer los circuitos para dividir, en esta pagina hay ejemplos:

http://users-tima.imag.fr/cis/guyot/Cours/Oparithm/english/Divise.htm


----------



## Sojue (Oct 3, 2013)

loml666 dijo:


> El circuito divide 3 entre 3, pero se puede modificar para dividir 8/8, 16/16, 32/32 etc, solo acomoda los bloques en el circuito, yo deje de trabajar en el circuito hace tiempo; al parecer funciona correctamente, si necesitas aprender más, puedes investigar sobre los Array Dividers
> se supone que con restadores se pueden hacer los circuitos para dividir, en esta pagina hay ejemplos:
> 
> http://users-tima.imag.fr/cis/guyot/Cours/Oparithm/english/Divise.htm





Gracias por la información. Me *h*e dado cuenta que en mi colegio no me van a enseñar nada de esto.
Estoy aprendiendo más por mi propia cuenta con la a*y*uda de ustedes.
Aunque ese link que me pasaste est*é* en inglés y ahígan *hayan* cosas que no entiendo, estar*é* buscando por la web.
Se te agradece.


----------

